

US, NZ, Sweden, others condemn "three strikes" Internet laws - meadhikari
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/06/us-nz-sweden-others-condemn-three-strikes-internet-laws.ars

======
arethuza
Why am I not surprised to find that our very own Dark Lord was behind this in
the UK:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Economy_Act_2010#Histor...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Economy_Act_2010#History)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Mandelson#Media_and_publi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Mandelson#Media_and_public_relations)

------
chopsueyar
We just 'reappropriate' your DNS entries.

------
ryall
NZ politicians condemning the exact law they just passed a month ago.
Brilliant work guys, kiwi tax dollars at work.

------
natural_order
LulzSec and it's fans are not going to be happy if more Internet banning
occurs

~~~
burgerbrain
No see, that's the thing. This sort of crap will never be effective against
the people they say it's aimed against. The only people it will _actually_
hurt is the innocent.

~~~
natural_order
I'm optimistic that most of these hacker groups are willing to make movements
against human rights issues that one assumes they care about. You're right
though, they aren't the ones who will suffer from it.

